# Gear Gone Overboard



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well it happens...Gear tucked away at secret locations in Utah bodies of water or other body of waters in various states and even countries I'm sure. We've been lucky only lost half a dozen lures (not at same time) and almost lost a very pricy rod/reel setup grabbing the net...rod butt got snagged in net and over it went. Luckily the cork handle kept it afloat long enough for me to grab. 

Oh just remembered these donations: Anchor to Mantua a couple years ago...still can't figure that one out...oh and as a kid fishing with Grandpa in Canada...had his 'antique' Johnson as I recall 10HP motor the type you turn around to go in reverse with rope you wrapped around the top to start....Well...didn't chain the motor down and didn't have it tightened down tight to the transom just snug...donated to I believe Lake Wabaskang in Ontario, Canada...we rowed like 5 miles back to the camp...

So what do you have tucked away and/or dontated to the Fishing Deity at those secret spots??


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Donated my wifes brand new fishing rod this spring to Strawberry on our first boat trip of the year. Have a downrigger ball there in one spot shallow enough if we ever get a bit of a drought I'll go retrieve it. Got an anchor in Scofield that somehow came unclipped. Rod in Deer Creek from when I was young (and my dad had just said "Keep a hold of that rod you stupid kid, a big fish will pull it right out" ... I said "yea right" then *yank* over the side it went... doh!).

Too many spinners, popgear and whatnot in lakes all over the state to list.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've lost tons of lures, but that's a given.

My first loss of other gear was in the mud flats of Deer Creek when it was half-drained for dam repairs. It was snowy and the ground seemed nice and solid, so I started walking across to the river, hoping for some spawning fish.

About halfway across, my right leg was swallowed and I was stuck for an exhausting 20 minutes or more as I fought my way out of the bog and belly-crawled back the way I came for a few feet.

Unfortunately, the bog decided to eat my net and that was that.

The second loss was on my second trip to a place with large tiger trout. I had three rods and I was on a tube. A big tiger hit and I fought him onto my lap, then got a photo and started to place the fish on my stringer.

As I removed the kastmaster from its mouth, the lure dropped straight into the water and kept sinking. Something about the way it sank didn't seem right and that's when I realized that it was just catching up with the rod and reel that had slid over the side during the battle on my lap. Ugh.

Quite a bit of time was spent dragging heavy jig heads along the bottom with big trebles affixed to the shank. No dice. Goodbye St. Croix Triumph rod, goodbye Abu Garcia Cardinal.

The last time I lost gear was at Red Creek Reservoir (Duchesne Co), when a scrappy little rainbow on my worm drifting rod had my attention, allowing my 5wt TFO fly rod and a Pflueger Summit reel to slip away, unnoticed. (A few of you may remember that trip report.)

I wanted to throw up when I realized it was gone. An hour and a half of dragging bottom-snagging gear provided nothing and I started kicking back, accepting my fate when I saw something strange sticking out of the water.

[attachment=0:193qcqig]IMGP4839.jpg[/attachment:193qcqig]

It was my 9' rod, somehow standing straight up in 8' of water! Hallelujah!

Lucky me.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Personally have only lost one anchor on the Bear River, I think I hooked an Hudson Hornet. I've had several rods and reels leap out of the boat from inattentive anglers and my youngest brother lost a rig while fishing Mantua to a skier who swung in to see what was in our creels on shore. And my oldest son lost a nice 4 inch Daredevil and about 50 yards of line to another skier up on Bear Lake who wanted to see what was in his little rubber raft with him.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

An anchor to Flaming Gorge, An Ugly Stick combo to Starvation, A tackle box full of gear to I-84 and some pliers, rod stands and a flashlight to several ice fishing trips.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

My brother in-law and I fished the gorge every November and December for the mac run. We lost many anchors, store bought and then homemade. We needed a good heavy anchor to stay on the bumps out there. He had a winch on the front of the boat to pull the heavy beast of an anchor up. Well to make a long story short, it is also in the bottom of that lake. Lost my boat on the boat ramp at the berry (boat come unhooked from the trailer). Lucky for me it did little damage, but felt very dumb with others watching. Lost a whole stringer of fish, with all three of our limits (due to not putting them in the boat before taking off for the dock). Lost many lures to snags. Other than that, I can say I have never lost a pole yet.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I lost my 12 foot boat coming out of Danials canyon fully loaded with all my gear and my friends gear. It was kind of strapped in the back of the truck. All I can remember was a big truck going the opposite direction and then hearing the sound of a metal shed getting ripped apart. When i look in my mirror I was surprised to see it was my boat passing me and then going off on its own scouting trip to find some dink rainbows in the tiny stream on the side of the road. 

I went back and picked up my yard sale and then went down and bought a 16' foot tracker boat. Never took the silver minnow out again. I remember selling it and thinking I was finally rid of it. I then saw the guy I sold it to a couple of years later and he was all pissed at me. He said the boat was a pos and leaked bad. I seriously don't think it had anything to do with the slide down the hill because it always leaked like a sieve. Thats why sold it to him with an electric sump pump and a few bail buckets. lol


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I watched some guys loose a 30ft sailboat trailer on the SC side once. They had a long cable hooked to it so they could lower it far enough in the water to get the boat launched... cable snapped just as the boat floated off it. Very funny. I tried to snag it with my anchor but missed. Guys who lost it said "well crap, same thing happened last year!" LMAO. Had to hire a diver to find it and hook a longer cable to it.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I fell asleep jigging macks at night about 15 years ago and I awoke to the sound of my pole making a kaplunk noise at the side of the boat. About 15 minutes later someone else in the boat caught a 25 lb fish so they thought and suprise suprise it was attached to my pole.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I lost an expensive Shimano Stradic on an Ugly Stick at Scofield. It was pretty rough water and the whole setup jumped overboard while I was pulling in an anchor. I also lost my best Texas cowboy hat to the bottom of Currant Creek when the wind whipped up unexpectedly one afternoon.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I have only lost a net at Yuba. My motor was not working properly and I could not swing around in time to get it. My buddy on a kyak was super slow to turn around (I felt it was on purpose) and it was gone. He was borrowing my spare net so needless to say my response was classic. I yelled "well I don't know what the %&* you are going to do for pike, gimme that net!" Lucklily I always bring a spare net.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

Lost a stringer full of rainbows on Eagle Valley Reservoir in Nevada. Didn't tie the knot enough from the dock.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Was teaching a friend how to fish up at deer creek this year, and he just happened to "forget" his rod. So I resigned to showing him how to do it and then sittin back and watching him. He was wondering up and the shore aways and trying to figure things out on his own so I stopped watchin him real close. He comes over and tells me the rod's not working... says it won't cast right. Well, I had brought my dad's old rod, my absolute favorite one, the very one I learned to fish with when I was a kid, and I knew it had nothing wrong with it. So, still sitting there, not to worried, I told him to show me. He wound up like he was throwing a baseball, and at the end of his cast off comes the top half of the two piece rod... It flew out so far we couldn't even see if it was out there floating. Sure enough, I lost half of the most priceless piece of outdoor gear that I owned.


----------

